# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αναποφάσιστος στην επιλογή παπαγάλου

## Kostas297

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω παπαγάλο (όνειρο από μικρός) αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να αποφασίσω γιατί όσο περισσότερα διαβάζω κι ακούω τόσο περισσότερο μπερδεύομαι.

Ας αρχίσω να σας ζαλίζω λοιπόν κι εγώ με τα δικά μου..   ::  

*Οικονομικο*
Δεν έχω λεφτά για πέταμα αλλά θα πλήρωνα όσο όσο για αξεσουάρ κι ένα καλό κλουβί ώστε να είναι το πουλάκι ευτυχισμένο.

*Τοποθεσία*
Διαμέρισμα 1ου ορόφου, 99 τετραγωνικών, κοντά στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Το ένα μπαλκόνι (του σαλονιού) βλέπει σε λεωφόρο με αυτοκίνητα, καυσαέρια, φασαρία κτλ κτλ. Το άλλο (του δωματίου μου) βλέπει σε ακάλυπτη αυλή τίγκα στις γάτες οι οποίες άνετα σκαρφαλώνουν στο μπαλκόνι! Danger!!   :eek:   Αυτο σημαίνει αυτόματα πως ο παπαγάλος θα πρέπει να είναι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων μέσα στο σπίτι, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κοντά στο μπαλκόνι του σαλονιού αν θέλουμε να τον βλέπει και λίγο ο ήλιος. Λόγω των τριγύρω πολυκατοικιών σε συνδιασμό με τον ορόφο που βρίσκεται, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του διαμερίσματος δεν το βλέπει πολύ ο ήλιος εκτός από το σαλόνι. Να σημειώσω πως στην πολυκατοικία μένουν κατά κύριο λόγο ηλικιωμένοι που ίσως παρουσιάσουν στο μέλλον πρόβλημα αν το πουλί σκούζει όλη μερα ανεξέλεγκτα!   :sad:  

*Περιβάλλον*
Διαβάζοντας πως σε πολλά είδη αρέσει να βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος μέσα στο σπίτι, ομολογώ πως στην περίπτωση μου τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται. Εγώ δραστηριοποιούμαι μόνο στο δωμάτιό μου, ενώ η μητέρα και η θεία μου που μένουν μαζί μου αν δεν μαγειρεύουν στην κουζίνα, είναι στο χωλ-σαλόνι και τρώνε ή βλέπουν τηλεόραση. Στο υπνοδωμάτιο τους μόνο λίγο TV & νάνι! Αν λοιπόν θέλω το πουλί να έχει παρέα όταν λείπω εγώ θα πρέπει το κλουβί να μετακινείται στο χωλ.

*Χρόνος*
Δουλεύοντας 8ωρο λείπω από το σπίτι 9 ώρες την ημέρα βάζοντας μέσα και την μετακίνηση από και πρός τη δουλειά. Τα ωράριά μου είναι 9:00-17:00 τις τρεις βδομάδες και 13:00-21:00 τη μία βδομάδα του μήνα. Δεν κοιμάμαι πολύ και αυτό αφήνει αρκετές ώρες ελέυθερες (γύρω στις 7) για λοιπές δραστηριότητες όπως κοπέλα, φίλοι, PC, και φυσικά τον εν λόγω παπαγάλο. Η μητέρα μου δουλεύει απο ξημερώματα μέχρι το μεσημεράκι, και η θεία από τις 17:00 μέχρι βράδυ. Εν ολίγης, σχεδόν πάντα είναι τουλάχιστον ένα άτομο στο σπίτι.

*Προτιμήσεις:*
Μικρού ή μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλος. Κοινωνικός και αγαπησιάρης και με τους γύρω. (Όχι σαν τον αμαζονίου του φίλου μου που όταν τον πλησιάζεις στα 2 μέτρα είναι έτοιμος να επιτεθεί)
Τα cockatiel παρόλο που είναι κατά κόρον προτεινόμενα δεν είναι αυτό που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό όταν σκέφτομαι τη λέξη "παπαγάλος". Προτιμώ κάτι που να έχει μεγάλύτερο κεφάλι (για χάδια  ::  ) και έντονο παπαγαλίσιο ράμφος.
Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και διάβασμα   ::  η αδυναμία μου είναι: 
1) *Blue Crowned Conure* σαν του Κωνσταντίνου. Για το B.C.C. με προβληματίζει ο παράγοντας φασαρία & το γεγονός πως δεν έχω προηγούμενη πείρα στην εξημέρωση και φροντίδα παπαγάλου και δεν θα ήθελα να πάρω ένα τέτοιο από την αρχή και να μη το χειριστώ σωστά (χωρίς να αναφέρω καν το κόστος του συγκεκριμένου). Ψάχνοντας όλα τα γύρω μαγαζιά τα μόνα conure που βρήκα ήταν ένα Sun Conure 8 χρονών με κλειστού τύπου δαχτυλίδι που έγραφε *GR* 02  και δύο πράσινα (δεν θυμάμαι είδος) που ήταν σε απελπιστικά άθλια κατάσταση. 
2) *Lovebird* Αν είναι να ξεκινήσω από κάτι μικρότερο, από το οποίο όμως θα έπαιρνα μόνο ένα γιατί θα ήθελα με τον καιρό να δεθεί και να παίζει μαζί μου και όχι απλά να το βλέπω στο κλουβί μ'ενα άλλο και μόνο να το ταϊζω. Σ'αυτή την περίπτωση με προβληματίζουν τα ψυχολογικά που παρουσιάζει το συγκεκριμένο είδος.

Αυτά με τις προτιμήσεις γιατί δεν έχω δει προς το παρόν κάποιο άλλο που να μου κάνει το "κλικ"!

*Ερωτήματα:*
Πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται minimum να ασχολείσαι με ένα lovebird ώστε να μην πάθει ψυχολογικά; (έχω περίπτωση γνωστού που είχε μόνο ένα και το έβλεπε απο 2-3 ώρες έως καθόλου την ημέρα και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα για πολλά χρόνια)
Ίδια ερώτηση και για το Blue Crowned..
Πόσες πιθανότητες έχει ενα Blue Crowned Conure να σηκώνει την πολυκατοικία στο πόδι με τις κραυγές; Ο Πάρης του Κωνσταντίνου έτυχε να είναι ήσυχος... για τους άλλους ποιός εγγυάται;;   ::  
Πού θα βρώ εκτροφέα εκτός από αυτόν στη Ρόδο ή έστω έμπιστο pet shop που να έχει μικρής ηλικίας υγιή πουλιά; Όποιον και να ρώτησα δεν έχει ιδέα!   ::  
Όσο αφορά τον συγκεκριμένο εκτροφέα, υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει αγοράσει απο εκεί; Στέλνει φωτογραφίες ή κάτι τέτοιο; Πως βλέπεις τι παίρνεις;

Νομίζω πως έδωσα αρκετά στοιχεία για να βγάλετε κάποια συμπεράσματα!   ::  
Είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε είδους ερωτήσεις, σχόλια, παρατηρήσεις και φυσικά προτάσεις εφόσον συνοδεύονται από τα ανάλογα + και -  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγγνώμη για το τεράστιο post.   ::  

[hr:1lh11mbo][/hr:1lh11mbo]
ΥΓ: Το είχα ξαναγράψει όλο αυτό αλλά τόση ώρα που έγραφα, μόλις πάτησα την υποβολή το forum με είχε κάνει logout και χρειάστηκε να το ξαναγράψω!   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Κατ' αρχάς μπράβο σου για το ψάξιμο και τις απορίες που τόσο οργανωμένα θέτεις! Δείχνει πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον και υπευθυνότητα (για να μην αναφέρω ότι έκατσες και το ξανάγραψες  ::  ).
Κάποιες σκόρπιες πληροφορίες που έχω μάθει από παιδιά στο φόρουμ και από διάβασμα:
1) τα lovebird μπορεί να ενοχλήσουν με τη φωνή τους κάποιους.
2) δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα πάθουν κατάθλιψη, αλλά επειδή ακριβώς λέγονται αγαπόρνιθες (τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω  ::  ) δε θα μου άρεσε εμένα προσωπικά να πάρω ένα τέτοιο πουλάκι και να μην του χαρίσω σύντροφο, ανεξάρτητα από τις ώρες που θα μπορούσα να του αφιερώσω.
3) Μια χαρά μου φαίνονται τα ωράριά σας! Άλλοι παπαγάλοι προφανώς μένουν πολλές ώρες μόνοι στο σπίτι, χωρίς πρόβλημα, αρκεί να ασχολείται κανείς μαζί τους δημιουργικά τις υπόλοιπες ώρες. Εσείς που πάντα έχετε κάποιον σπίτι, είστε σούπερ απ' αυτή την άποψη!
4) Καλύτερα μέσα λοιπόν το πουλάκι. Αν είναι ενιαίος ο χώρος που λες χωλ-σαλόνι, και υπάρχει φως, είναι μια χαρά, και θα έχει και παρέα τη μαμά και τη θεία σου όταν δε θα έχει εσένα.
5) Ο Κωνσταντίνος (memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=773) αγόρασε σήμερα ( :winky:  κοκατίλ από ιδιώτη εκτροφέα. Το ίδιο και η Νικόλ (memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=68) πρόσφατα έναν κοκατού. Ρώτησέ τους! Και στη Χρυσή Ευκαιρία βλέπω συχνά αγγελίες τέτοιες, και αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι σου λύνονται οι απορίες μόλις επισκεφτείς το χώρο του εκτροφέα. Αν δε σε εμπνεύσει, δεις τα πουλιά σε κακή κατάσταση, σου φανεί άσχετος κτλ, δεν αγοράζεις! Αλλά ας σου προτείνουν εκτροφείς με πμ μέλη που τυχόν έχουν αγοράσει κι έχουν μείνει ευχαριστημένα.
6) Το budgie το έχεις σκεφτεί; Ειδικά αν το πάρεις μωρό, μπορεί να εκπαιδευτεί όπως μεγαλύτεροι παπαγάλοι, μιλάει καλύτερα από τα κοκατίλ και μπορεί να γίνει υπέροχος σύντροφος! Απόλαυσε ένα μπατζάκι εν δράσει: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSeIDYFD ... re=related
7) Για blue crown conure θα σου πουν οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες! Αλλά εγώ αυτό θα προτιμούσα, κι ας είναι για πρώτη φορά, αν είσαι τόσο υπεύθυνος όσο δείχνεις  ::  
Αυτά για την ώρα...!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα ένα parrotlet παπαγάλο και αυτό διότι συνδυάζει το μέγεθος του μικρού με τις δυνατότητες ενός μεγάλου.Επίσης έχω και εκτροφέα να σου πω για να πάρεις ένα ταϊσμένο στο χέρι και να το χαίρεσαι.Είναι είδος που δεν είναι διαδεδομένο στην Ελλάδα.
Τώρα ο χρόνος είναι σχετικός δεν θα σου πω δύο η τρεις ώρες αυτό θα το δεις εσύ γιατί μπορεί ο παπαγάλος να μην έχει όρεξη για παιχνίδια,αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι παραγωγικός.Δηλαδή να ασχολήσαι μαζί του και μόνο με αυτό.Π.χ έχω τον παπαγάλο σε ένα σταντ και κάθε πέντε λεπτά του λέω κάτι αλλά την υπόλοιπη ώρα έχω γυρισμένη τη πλάτη.Αυτό είναι λάθος.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ξέχασα τα παροτλετ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Διάλεξε και πάρε   ::   (θα έβαζα και κοκατίλ αλλά δε θες!)

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωστα, αρχικα να σου πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για το απολυτα κατατοπιστικο ποστ σου!!!Ελπιζω να γινει παραδειγμα κ για τα υπολοιπα νεα μελη, που ζητουν να τους προτεινουμε τι παπαγαλο να παρουν!  ::  
επισης ενα ακομα μεγαλυτερο μπραβο που ειχες την υπομονη να το γραψεις 2 φορες...!  ::   Μου εχει συμβει κ εμενα αυτο κανα 2 φορες κ απο τοτε, οποτε σκοπευω να ποσταρω μεγαλο κειμενο, το κανω copy αφου ολοκληρωσω το γραψιμο για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο!!  ::   ::  
Κ μετα την ψιλοασχετη εισαγωγη μου, ας παω στο θεμα που σε απασχολει!
Για τις κονουρες απ'οσο ξερω ειναι γενικα φασαριοζικα πουλια!Ομως κ τα lovebird φωναζουν αρκετα!δω βεβαια θα σε κατατοπισουν καλυτερα τα μελη που εχουν αυτα τα 2 ειδη!
Τωρα η διαφορα στην τιμη αυτων των 2 ειδων ειναι τεραστια...οποτε αυτο εξαρταται καθαρα απο το ποσα εχεις να δωσεις!
Εμπιστο πετ σοπ...δυσκολα θα βρεις!Εγω στη θεση σου θα προτιμουσα σιγουρα εκτροφεα ή εστω ιδιωτη!Μπορεις να ψξεις σε αγγελιες(Χρυση Ευκαιρια κτλ)!Ειδικα lovebird εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητς να βρεις!
Απο τον εκτροφεα στη Ροδο αγορασε πριν 3 εβδομαδες ο [user:1rdgb1y4]Σπυρος24[/user:1rdgb1y4] ρινγνεκ, το οποιο επειδη το ειδα απο κοντα ηταν σε τελεια κατασταση, ακομα κ αφου ειχε ταξιδεψει Ροδο-Θεσ/νικη!Μπορεις να ρωτησεις κ τον ιδιο τον Σπυρο να σου πει περισσοτερα!
Τελος θα ηθελα να σου πω 2 πραγματα: 1. Τα κοκατιλ εχουν το καταλληλοτερο κεφαλι για χαιδεμα!!!!  ::   ::   ::  (Ενταξει ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικη η αποψη μου, αλλα πως να το κανω, τα λατρευω κ εχω την καλυτερη εμπειρια κ απο τα 3 που εχουμε!) κ 2. εχεις σκεφτει για ρινγνεκ?Ειναι πανεμορφα, πιο μεγαλα απο lovebird, πιο μικρα απο κονουρα κ μπορεις να βρεις μωρο ταισμενο στο χερι με 150 ευρω περιπου!Βεβαια κ αυτα φημιζονται για τις κραυγες τους...
Οτι κ να αποφασισεις παντως, για το θεμα της φασαριας θα σου πω οτι ακομα κ budgie ενοχλητικο μπορει να καταντησει...εξαρταται ποσο αντεχει ο καθενας!Εγω που εχω κοκατιλ, που γενικως υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ησυχα, εχω παθει πλακα με τη φωνη των αρσενικων μας...υπαρχουν στιγμες που νιωθω οτι θα μου τρυπησουν τα τυμπανα!Φαντσου τι γινεται με τα μεγαλυτερα ειδη!Οποτε τη φασαρια να την θεωρεις δεδομενη!
Καλη επιλογη ευχομαι!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιγονη κ Κωνσταντινε ποσταρατε την ωρα που εγραφα!!
Κ ηθελα να συμπληρωσω κ εγω τα παρροτλετ, αλλα με προλαβατε!!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Κωστή αναλυτικότατο σε βρίσκω και μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ!!!!!!!
Και απ ότι καταλαβαίνω το έχεις μελετήσει το θέμα και  έχεις ξεσκονίσει το φόρουμ....θα σου πώ απλά κάποια άλλα είδη που ίσως σε κερδίσει ένα από αυτά....
Βέβαια το Blue Crowned Conure είναι λατρεμένο είδος,αλλά θα μπορούσες να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε:
1.  Parrotlet - Παπαγαλάκι μινιατούρα αλλά με χαρακτηριστικά μεγάλου παπαγάλου....όσοι το απέκτησαν το λάτρεψαν!!!!!!Μέγεθος  μικρό(μικρές απαιτήσεις χώρου-αξεσουαρ)μοιάζει πολύ με lovebird
2.Quaker ή Monk Parakeet μεσαίου μεγέθους και πολύ έξυπνα πουλιά
3.Παπαγάλος Σενεγάλης,μεσαίου μεγέθους και διαδεδομένος 
4.Ring necked,μεσαίου μεγέθους και πολύ διαδεδομένος...μάλιστα θα το βρείς και σε 3 χρώματα...λευκό,μπλέ και πράσινο....

περισσότερα είδη και χαρακτηριστικά από το καθένα θα βρείς παρακάτω στο λινκ που σου βαζω...

http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/

και φυσικά αν μελετήσεις και το φόρουμ θα βρεις πολλά σημαντικά και χρήσιμα πράγματα από τους κατόχους του κάθε είδους....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ότι και αν αποφασίσεις μη βιαστείς.Οι παπαγάλοι ζουν πολλά χρόνια και θα αναλάβεις μια ευθύνη για χρόνια.Τον δικό μου τον πήρα μετά απο ένα χρόνο ψαξίματος.

----------


## vagelis76

αμάν τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ούτε προγραμματισμένοι να είμασταν.....
τι καταιγισμός πληροφοριών είναι αυτός???
Κωστή δε πιστεύω να έχεις παράπονο????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αντιγονη κ Κωνσταντινε ποσταρατε την ωρα που εγραφα!!
> Κ ηθελα να συμπληρωσω κ εγω τα παρροτλετ, αλλα με προλαβατε!!


Tο ίδιο έπαθα κι εγώ με τον Κωνσταντίνο, που γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα, γι' αυτό και στις φωτό έβαλα και πάροτλετ μιας και το ανέφερε, κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί προηγουμένως! Είναι όντως μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή Κώστα!
Επίσης πολύ χρήσιμο θα σου φανεί ένα ψάξιμο στο youtube  για κάθε είδος. Από εκεί έχω ακούσει φωνές παπαγάλων που δε θα ήθελα σπίτι μου  ::   αλλά και έχω δει νάζια παπαγαλακίων (!) που με έκαναν να τα εκτιμήσω πολύ ενώ δεν τα είχα σε υπόληψη. Πχ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4nXxa7s ... re=related , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbjSjB9b ... re=related.
 ::   ::

----------


## Kostas297

Παράπονο;; Πλάκα μου κάνετε;
Βλέπω την πρώτη απάντηση και πάω να γράψω και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα με πετάει γιατί έχει αλλάξει ο τίτλος και γυρίζω να βρώ μια σελίδα με απαντήσεις!   ::  

Μήπως ξέρω και τι να πω; Άφωνος έχω μείνει!   :eek:  

Μισό να ανασυγκροτηθώ γιατί έχω κουδουνίσει με το διπλό κατεβατό που εγραψα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Παράπονο;; Πλάκα μου κάνετε;
> Βλέπω την πρώτη απάντηση και πάω να γράψω και σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα με πετάει γιατί έχει αλλάξει ο τίτλος και γυρίζω να βρώ μια σελίδα με απαντήσεις!   
> 
> Μήπως ξέρω και τι να πω; Άφωνος έχω μείνει!   
> 
> Μισό να ανασυγκροτηθώ γιατί έχω κουδουνίσει με το διπλό κατεβατό που εγραψα!


Τον τίτλο το άλλαξα εγώ Κώστα διότι ήταν μια γενικότητα,έτσι έσβησα και ένα ποστ σου ,με πρόλαβες την ώρα που έκανα τα μαγικά μου.  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Okayyy...! Τα διάβασα!
Το parrotlet η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το πήρε το μάτι μου οπότε θα πρέπει να σκαλίσω και γι'αυτό πληροφορίες,(μ'έκαψες πάλι...  ::  ) αλλά αφού πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές "μεγάλο κεφάλι&παπαγαλίσιο ράμφος"  ::   μ'ενδιαφέρει πολύ θα έλεγα! Αν δεν έχει και τα ψυχολογικά του lovebird παίζει και να το εκτοπίζει τελείως!   ::  

 Τί εννοείς με "τις δυνατότητες ενός μεγάλου;" Έχει κανείς εδώ parrotlet να με πληροφορίσει περι συμπεριφοράς; 
Μα πού είναι επιτέλους αυτόι οι εκτροφείίίςςςςς;;;; 
Πείτε να πάω να δω τίποτα της προκοπής γιατί πονάει η ψυχή μου στα petshop εδώ που πάω! :S
Βάρκιζα είδα στο link αλλά έχει πιό ψαγμένα και ακριβά είδη. Δεν αναφέρει conure & parrotlets. Έχει και δεν τα γράφει; Ξέρουμε τίποτα γι'αυτόν;

----------


## vagelis76

::  parrotlet ε????Μελετησέ το μέχρι να σε πληροφορήσουν και με λεπτομέριες τα μέλη που έχουν ...

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=979
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=239
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=819
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=34

έχεις πολύ διάβασμα Κωστή...ξεκίναααα  ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

αν και σε κατατοπισαν τα παιδια πιο πανω να πω μονο για τα blue crown conure. το πηρα κι εγω πριν κανα μηνα και ειναι πανεμορφο και πανεξυπνο....
ειναι πεισματαρικο αλλα δεν κανει τοσο φασαρια οσο λενε...
εμενα κανει φασαρια οταν του βαζω μουσικη η οταν φευγω απο κοντα του και αυτο για λιγο... μαλιστα οταν του λεω τωρα ερχομαι σαν να το καταλαβαινει και σταματαει...
blue crown conure αυτη την περιοδο εχει το εκτροφειο στη Ροδο. τουλαχιστον πριν ενα μηνα που ρωτησα ειχε 10 ημερων γεννα και κοστιζε 400 ευρω.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> 4.Ring necked,μεσαίου μεγέθους και πολύ διαδεδομένος...μάλιστα θα το βρείς και σε 3 χρώματα...λευκό,μπλέ και πράσινο...


Το ringneck μπορεί να το βρεί σε 5 χρώματα : λευκό , μπλέ , πράσσινο , κίτρινο και silver   :winky:  .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Okayyy...! Τα διάβασα!
> Το parrotlet η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το πήρε το μάτι μου οπότε θα πρέπει να σκαλίσω και γι'αυτό πληροφορίες,(μ'έκαψες πάλι...  ) αλλά αφού πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές "μεγάλο κεφάλι&παπαγαλίσιο ράμφος"   μ'ενδιαφέρει πολύ θα έλεγα! Αν δεν έχει και τα ψυχολογικά του lovebird παίζει και να το εκτοπίζει τελείως!   
> 
>  Τί εννοείς με "τις δυνατότητες ενός μεγάλου;" Έχει κανείς εδώ parrotlet να με πληροφορίσει περι συμπεριφοράς; 
> Μα πού είναι επιτέλους αυτόι οι εκτροφείίίςςςςς;;;; 
> Πείτε να πάω να δω τίποτα της προκοπής γιατί πονάει η ψυχή μου στα petshop εδώ που πάω! :S
> Βάρκιζα είδα στο link αλλά έχει πιό ψαγμένα και ακριβά είδη. Δεν αναφέρει conure & parrotlets. Έχει και δεν τα γράφει; Ξέρουμε τίποτα γι'αυτόν;


Έχει καλά πουλιά πάρε τηλέφωνο για να δεις τι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο.
Τα παροτλετ μπορούν και μιλάνε και συμπεριφέρονται σαν ένας μεγάλος παπαγάλος.
Για αυτά θα σου δώσω τηλέφωνο εκτροφέα αν αποφασίσεις να πάρεις.

----------


## Kostas297

Θα ήθελα να τα δω κι από κοντά πρώτα τα parrotlet. Υπάρχουν πουθενά εδώ στην Αθήνα; Και πόσο κοστίζουν περίπου; 

Αν δεν ήταν το θέμα της φασαρίας θα είχα πάρει ήδη Blue Crowned. Όσο το σκέφτομαι να έχει λόγο ο άλλος μέσα στο δικό μου το σπίτι, εκνευρίζομαι!!

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα πως τα βιντεάκια που έβλεπα στο youtube και τρελάθηκα τόσο με το συγκεκριμένο είδος ήταν δικά σου!!   ::  
Εσύ όμως έχεις και πολύ ωραίο χώρο και φως! Καμία σχέση με το σπίτι μου! Μα τί έχεις φτιάξει εκεί;;  :eek:  
Πειράζει αν εγώ δεν του έχω σε κάθε γωνία του σπιτιού κι από ένα στάντ που ξεχυλίζει απο παιχνίδια;; Φοβάμαι μη πετάξει και τα διαλύσει όλα!  ::   Αν και στο σαλόνι μας ειναι 30 τετραγωνικά στα οποία άνετα μπορώ να του βάλω κανένα.
Εσύ από πού τον πήρες τον Πάρη και πόσο κόστισε;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα δεν φωνάζει όλη τη μέρα.Αν το περιβάλλον που έχεις είναι ήσυχο και εσύ δεν τον πιέζεις δεν θα φωνάζει πολύ.Φωνάζουν το πρωί και το βράδυ,ο δικός μου όχι βέβαια η όταν έρθει η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής.Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού.Τον δικό μου τον πήρα 800 ευρο απο ένα εκτροφέα που έχει κλείσει τώρα και δεν ασχολείται.Ένα σταντ αρκεί να κάθεται εκτός κλουβιού.Ο δικός μου έχει ψαλιδισμένα φτερά δεν πετάει από μικρός.

----------


## gwt

Θα ήθελα να θέσω κι έναν άλλο παπαγάλο υπόψη της ομήγυρης:  αυτό εδώ το ζωντανό, που το έχω ερωτευτεί.  Έχω φάει τον κόσμο να βρω πληροφορίες για την ελληνική εμπειρία απ' αυτόν τον παπαγάλο, αλλά δεν έχω βρει τίποτα (εκτός από κάποια αναφορά του ως "Καταρίνα" σε ελληνικό site).  Έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει εξαιρετικό χαρακτήρα (πιο ήπιο ακόμα κι από κοκατίλ και χωρίς την πούδρα, που μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα) κι είναι το ίδιο έξυπνος με ένα πάροτλετ (χωρίς την κτητικότητα του πάροτλετ) και είναι ήσυχος.  

Εκτός από Lineolated Parakeet, είναι γνωστό και ως Barred Parakeet ή Catherine Parakeet, ή χαϊδευτικά Linnie (επιστημ: Bolborhynchus lineola).   

Μερικά video:

[youtube:1ypnodzq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCJ2F0fgOFk[/youtube:1ypnodzq]
(linnie και parrotlet.  Το linnie είναι το μπλε.  Το να κάθεται με το κεφάλι χαμηλά είναι συνηθισμένη στάση γι' αυτά!)

[youtube:1ypnodzq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQcqR-XelQo&NR=1[/youtube:1ypnodzq]
(σου 'ρχεται να το φας!   ::  )

[youtube:1ypnodzq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzpP8Vpts44[/youtube:1ypnodzq]

Θυμάμαι πριν λίγο καιρό είχα δει μια αγγελία στη ΧΕ από κάποιον εκτροφέα που πουλούσε "καθαρίνια" (ή κάπως έτσι τ' ανέφερε).  Υποθέτω ότι γι' αυτούς τους παπαγάλους μιλούσε, επομένως προφανώς υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα.  Είδα να αναφέρονται και στο site του εκτροφέα από τη Ρόδο (δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχει προς πώληση).

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Και πρως πόληση να μην είναι σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσουν με πληροφορίες ... Πολύ ωραίο πουλάκι είναι και φένεται και πολύ ήρεμο .

----------


## gwt

> Και πρως πόληση να μην είναι σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσουν με πληροφορίες ... Πολύ ωραίο πουλάκι είναι και φένεται και πολύ ήρεμο .


Καλή ιδέα, Κωνσταντίνε. Κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω (θα 'θελα να πιστεύω).   "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Σίγουρα αν δεν πουλάει ο κύριος Κυριάκος στη Ρόδο , θα ξέρει κάποιον εκτροφέα να σου προτείνει   :winky:  .
Ελπίζω να βρείς αυτό που ψάχνεις .
Αλλά καλύτερα να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα .
Αν θες άνοιξε 1 θέμα για το ωραίο αυτό πουλάκι ωστε να μιλήσουμε γιαυτό , να βρούμε πληροφορίες και να της γράψουμε   :winky:  . Έχω δίπλα μια Χρυσή Ευκαιρία απο τον προηγούμενο μήνα . Θα κοιτάξω και αν δω κάτι με τις ονομασίες αυτές θα σουσ τείλω μνμ .

----------


## gwt

> Σίγουρα αν δεν πουλάει ο κύριος Κυριάκος στη Ρόδο , θα ξέρει κάποιον εκτροφέα να σου προτείνει   .
> Ελπίζω να βρείς αυτό που ψάχνεις .
> Αλλά καλύτερα να μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα .
> Αν θες άνοιξε 1 θέμα για το ωραίο αυτό πουλάκι ωστε να μιλήσουμε γιαυτό , να βρούμε πληροφορίες και να της γράψουμε   . Έχω δίπλα μια Χρυσή Ευκαιρία απο τον προηγούμενο μήνα . Θα κοιτάξω και αν δω κάτι με τις ονομασίες αυτές θα σουσ τείλω μνμ .


Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε!  Ήθελα να το θέσω κι υπόψη του Κώστα, αφού ψάχνει έναν παπαγάλο έξυπνο, χαδιάρικο και ήσυχο.  

Σ' ευχαριστώ και για τη ΧΕ, αλλά έχω πρόσβαση online.   Μη σε βάζω σε μπελάδες να ξεφυλλίζεις, αφού μπορώ να ψάξω όλες τις αγγελίες πατώντας ένα κουμπί!  Σ' ευχαριστώ όμως που προσφέρθηκες, είναι σαν να το έκανες!   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , είναι σαν να το έκανα γιατί πρόλαβα και το έκανα   ::   ::  . Πριν λίγες μέρες διάβαζα και έψαχνα για κοκατ και ήξερα που είναι τα παπαγαλάκια   ::   ::  . Δεν βρείκα κάτι , όμως μην απελπίζεσαι , μπορείς επίσεις να βάλεις αγγελία στη ΧΕ και απο οτι θυμάμαι είναι και δοραιάν   :winky:  . Ίσως κάποιος το δει και σου τηλεφωνήσει αν και σπάνιο θα έλεγα ειδικά μιας και είναι πουλί που δεν έχει εμφανιστεί πολύ στην Ελλάδα . Μπορείς επίσεις να κάνεις αναζήτηση για αυτό στο google αλλά απο σελίδες απο Ελλάδα και έτσι σε ότι σελίδα βρεις οπου να έχει άρθρα ... στείλε 1 email αν έχει κάπου το email τους και ρώτησε .

Σχετικά με το θέμα τώρα , υπήρξε κάποια εξέλιξη ?
Μην μας κρατάτε σε αγονία   :winky:  .

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή χρόνο για να διαβάσω όλα τα ποστ, ή για να γράψω πολλά πράγματα, αλλά υπόσχομαι οτι θα το κάνω αργότερα. Για να μην το ξεχάσω πάντως, θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις και για monk parakeet. Είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους, έχουν "παπαγαλίσιο" ράμφος και γενικώς είναι ευπροσάρμοστα και κοινωνικά πουλιά. Ρίξε μιά ματιά στο φόρουμ και στο google σχετικά με αυτά τα πουλιά. Ορίστε και ένα βίντεο:

[youtube:3nd5ku41]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgXqlbOtJuc&feature=related[/youtube:3nd5ku41]

----------


## Kostas297

Τι παθαίνει κι ανοίγει έτσι το στόμα του;!   ::  
Το lovebird δίπλα έχει τρελό βλέμμα!
με τόσες προτάσεις δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοδιαλλέξω τώρα! Και το monk πολύ ωραίο, μ'αρέσει το ύφος του που είναι έτσι σοβαρό!
Εξελίξεις δεν έχω, γιατί αν δε τα δω live δεν μπορώ να έχω ολοκληρωμένη άποψη για όλα αυτά που μου προτείνατε! Π.χ. monk & parrotlet δεν έχω δεί πουθενά μέχρι τώρα! 
Από Δευτέρα θα πάρω τηλέφωνο αυτόν στη Βάρκιζα να μάθω που ακριβώς είναι γιατί στo site του δεν λέει, και θα περάσω μια βόλτα να δω τι έχει από κοντά και θα σας πώ! 
Το σίγουρο ως τώρα είναι, όχι ringneck - cockatiel!

----------


## vas

παιδιά τι ακριβώς εννοούμε όταν λέμε παπαγαλίσιο ράμφος? "fullyhappy"   ::  
Εγώ εντελώς υποκειμενικά θα σου προτεινω lovebird,οι μύθοι του τύπου "αν πάρεις ένα μόνο του θα πεθάνει" κλπ κλπ δεν αληθεύουν,αυτό που αληθεύει είναι πως ίσως πεθάνει αν έχει ταίρι και το χάσει γιατί δένονται πολύ μεταξύ τους,ωστόσο επειδή ψάχνεις και "Χαρακτήρα μεγάλου παπαγάλου" θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις και τα πάροτλετ,είχα φάει μεγάλο κόλλημα πριν πάρω το Σαμμάκι ..

----------


## Windsa

Black capped parrot
white billed parrot
green cheeked conure
patagonian conure
red masked conure
hahns macaw
Senegal parrot
mayers parrot
red fronted parakeet - kakariki
Rosella
superb parrot - barraband
Regent parrot
Derbyan parakeet
Rainbow lorikeet

όλα αυτά πρέπει να κοστίζουν κάτω από 1000 ευρώ και με καλο ψάξιμο μπορείς να βρείς στα εκτροφεια και στα pet shops.

----------


## Kostas297

Πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα σ'αυτόν στη Βάρκιζα.
Δεν είχε Blue Crowned Conure.... :/ Είχε μόνο 2 nanday από 2009. Τον ρώτησα τί έχει διαθέσιμο γενικά και δεν ήξερε ή τουλάχιστον δεν φάνηκε να έχει όρεξη να μου πει.. Τον ρώτησα τιμές και μου λέει  "Δεν θυμαμαι, πρέπει να πάω μέσα να δώ!" Μου είπε κάποια τιμή που θυμόταν 550+ΦΠΑ αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν η τιμή του Nanday ή του Caique. Τον ρώτησα που είναι το μέρος και μου λέει "Αν μου πεις ακριβώς τι θέλεις, μπορώ αν έρθεις εδώ να στο φέρω να το δείς, αλλά δε μπορείς να μπείς μέσα να τα δείς. Δεν είναι σαν ζωολογικός κήπος εδώ." 
Με δυό λόγια δεν έβγαλα άκρη... Είπε πως μεσ'τη βδομάδα πιθανόν να ανεβάσει καινούριο κατάλογο στο site και ότι δώ απο κεί. Είδωμεν...

Επίσης να πω πως είδα ξανά τα caique που τα είχα περάσει λίγο στο ντουκου όταν τα πρωτοείδα και νομίζω πως αυτό θα είναι ότι πρέπει! Αλλά αυτά είναι ακριβά ε;   :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αχ εμενα τα caique ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου Κωστα...!Κ απο οτι εχω δει σε ξενα φορουμ, ο κοσμος τα προτιμαει πολυ!Εδω στην Ελλαδα δεν ειναι κ τοσο διαδεδομενα βεβαια!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Γενικά μην εμπιστεύεσαι άτομα που σου τα μασάνε . Καταλαβένεις τι εννοώ και γιατί στο λέω   :winky:  .

----------


## Antigoni87

Δε μου άρεσε που δεν θα σε άφηνε να τα δεις! Τι πάει να πει "δεν είναι ζωολογικός εδώ"; Σου πουλάει κάτι και μάλιστα ζωντανό, και πρέπει να μπορείς να δεις το χώρο που ζει, σε τι κατάσταση τα έχει!  Είναι ύποπτο, και συν τοις άλλοις φαίνεται αγενής. Θα έλεγα να τον απορρίψεις με τη μια!

----------


## gwt

Θα κάνω λίγο τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου:  συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλό να βλέπουμε τον χώρο όπου ζουν τα ζωντανά, αλλά καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του  εκτροφέα που δε θέλει επισκέπτες μέσα στους χώρους των πουλιών ή/και να πολυέρχονται σε επαφή με  αυτά.  Από πολλές αξιόπιστες πηγές έχω διαβάσει  ότι είναι εύκολο να μεταδοθούν ασθένειες ή/και παράσιτα στα πουλιά, ακόμα και μέσω ρούχων, παπουτσιών, κτλ.  

Επειδή έχει λογική βάση η επιθυμία του να ελαχιστοποιήσει την έκθεση των πουλιών του σε τέτοιους κινδύνους (κι επειδή έχω ακούσει γενικά θετικά σχόλια γι' αυτόν), θα του δώσω προς το παρόν το πλεονέκτημα της αμφιβολίας.

----------


## Kostas297

Κι εγώ ως επί το πλείστον καλά λόγια έχω ακούσει, και είπε πως θα το έφερνε να το δω το πουλί αν πήγαινα εκεί. Πρέπει να του πω ένα είδος συγκεκριμένο να βγάλει έξω λέει μια και δεν αφήνει να μπει κανείς μέσα. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν ήξερε τι είχε για να του πω κι εγώ τι να φέρει! Απο caique είχε μόνο black headed ενός χρόνου απ'ότι μου είπε.

Έπαιρνα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και σ'αυτόν στη Ρόδο αλλά δεν το σήκωσαν ούτε στο σταθερό, ούτε στο κινητό και τελικά έστειλα mail. Περιμένουμε..
Ρώτησα σε petshops στα Pet City και Pet World για caique και Blue crowned conure και ειλικρινά ήταν λες και τους μιλούσα κινέζικα. Δεν ήξεραν καν το είδος! Πάλι κάλά που οι δυό εκτροφείς τα γνωρίζουν τουλάχιστον...

 Νομίζω πως θα καταλλήξω σε caique τελικά αν καταφέρω να βρώ κάτι αξιόλογο και σε κάπως λογική τιμή. Στο εξωτερικό έχουν μωρά απο 400$ περίπου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως θα χρειαστεί να μαζέψω κι άλλα χρήματα γιατί δεν περίμενα να φτάσει εκεί το "πούπουλο"!   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Σοβαρά τώρα , περίμενες απάντηση απο τα Pet Shops ?   ::   ::  . Καλύτερα να πήγενες να ρωτούσες τους παπαγάλους στα Pet παρά τους υπαλήλους   ::  .

----------


## gwt

> Ναί , είναι σαν να το έκανα γιατί πρόλαβα και το έκανα    .


  ::   Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε, ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος!  

Κώστα, ευτυχώς που δε βρήκες πουλιά από τα πετ σοπ που ανέφερες.  Αν πήγαινες αυτοπροσώπως θα καταλάβαινες γιατί το λέω. 

Σχετικά με την παραγγελία παπαγάλων από εξωτερικό, καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις και τη γνώμη αυτών που το έχουν κάνει ήδη και μπορούν να σε κατευθύνουν μακριά απ' τις κακοτοπιές.   Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να έχεις υπόψη ότι αγορές από Αφρικανικές και Βαλκανικές χώρες είναι εξαιρετικά επισφαλείς και γενικά είναι καλό να αποφεύγονται, πολύ περισσότερο από κάποιον νέο στο χόμπι.

----------


## thanasis76

για blue crown conure να ξερεις οτι εχει μονο στο εκτροφειο στην Ροδο....
στο λεω επιδη εχω ψαξει και ξερω.... μην ψαχνεις αδικα....

στο τηλ. να εισαι λιγο επιμονος γιατι εκει απο πουλια-ταισματα και φωνες γινετε χαμος...

----------


## Kostas297

Σήμερα τουλάχιστον e-mail δεν πήρα και δεν είχα καθόλου χρόνο το πρωί λόγω δουλειάς να ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο. Πέρασα όμως και ρώτησα ξανά σ'ενα συνοικιακό petshop και είπε πως βρήκε μόνο Sun Conure εισαγωγής, "μωρό" γεννημένο το 2010 και τιμή 500ευρώ. 

Στην αναμονή λοιπόν..  Άντε να δω πως θα βρώ μωρό Caique εδώ που δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι...
I'll keep you updated...

 Όποιος ακούσει ή μάθει κάτι για caique ενημερώστε κι εμένα!   ::

----------


## Kostas297

Caique πουθενά! Λογικά θα υπάρχουν Black Headed Caiques του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή αλλά κι αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο! Η τιμή του είναι στα 450-500 περίπου.
Στη θέση μου θα περιμένατε ένα χρόνο απλά για την πιθανότητα να βρεθεί Black Headed Caique;

Ρωτάω γιατί έχω βρεί Blue Crowned Conure ταισμένο στο χέρι 350 ευρώ και αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ακόμα ενός μηνός!

Είναι τρελός πειρασμός το μωρό! Ειδικά όταν έχεις εδώ "expert" κατόχους σαν τον Κωνσταντίνο σε ώρα ανάγκης!  :Big Grin: 
Για τα caique οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν καν το είδος! Ούτε καν σε petshops!!

Ακούω απόψεις!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Ούτε καν σε petshops!!


Γιατί το λες σαν να είναι κάτι το περίεργο   ::  ?
Στα pet shops ξέρουν μόνο τις τιμές και μια γενική περιγραφή .

Το blue crowned είναι πιρασμός και στη θέση σου θα το έπερνα μιας και είναι και τόσο μικρό .
Ότι και αν αποφασίσεις , καλή τύχη   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

> Στη θέση μου θα περιμένατε ένα χρόνο απλά για την πιθανότητα να βρεθεί Black Headed Caique;
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί έχω βρεί Blue Crowned Conure ταισμένο στο χέρι 350 ευρώ και αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ακόμα ενός μηνός!
> 
> Είναι τρελός πειρασμός το μωρό! Ειδικά όταν έχεις εδώ "expert" κατόχους σαν τον Κωνσταντίνο σε ώρα ανάγκης!


Ακριβώς για τους λόγους που λες, θα έπαιρνα τώρα το Blue Crowned Conure!   ::  Βασικά γιατί ένας χρόνος είναι μεγάλο διάστημα, και ειδικά αν δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι θα βρεις Black Headed Caique έστω και τότε. Άλλωστε όπως λες, είναι και ο Κωνσταντίνος που θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ με την εμπειρία του! Και θεωρώ τα 350 καλή τιμή για ενός μηνός παπαγάλο αυτού του είδους, ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, αλλά θα ξέρουν καλύτερα από τιμές οι υπόλοιποι   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν σκεφτείς ότι τον δικό μου τον πήρα 800 πολύ καλή τιμή.Μην τον πάρεις μέχρι να τρώει μόνος του δηλαδή τριών μηνών περίπου.Μπορεί να ανέβει η τιμή λίγο αλλά καλό θα είναι να τον δεις να μεγαλώνει να είναι καλά στην υγεία του και τότε τον παίρνεις.Εμπειρία δεν έχεις όπως και εγώ οπότε μην το διακινδυνεύσεις.Ρώτα αν μπορείς να τον κλείσεις και να τον πάρεις τότε.Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.Ένας ευσυνείδητος εκτροφέας δεν θα έδινε ένα μωρό σε ένα αρχάριο.

----------


## demis

κι εγω λεω να παρεις σαν του κωσταντινου (βαριεμαι να βαζω αγγλικα γι αυτο δεν αναφερω το ειδος)... αλλα καλυτερα να παρεις αυτο μου φενεται καλη τιμη πρωτνω και δευτερων γιατι να περιμενεις ενα χρονο απλα για μια πιθανοτητα? και στο φορουμ θα μπορουν να σε βοηθησει ο κωστντινος και μερικοι ακομα που εχουν αυτο το ειδος αυτη την εποχη απο ο,τι βλεπω στο φορουμ οσοι παρινουν παπαγαλο παιρνουν απο τους μικρους κοκατιλ, και απο του μεσσαιου μεγεθους παιρνουν τα conure δεν νομιζω να ειναι τυχαιο ολο αυτο

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

To cockatiel είναι μεσσέου μεγέθους παπαγάλος απο οτι ξέρω   ::  .

----------


## Kostas297

> Αν σκεφτείς ότι τον δικό μου τον πήρα 800 πολύ καλή τιμή.Μην τον πάρεις μέχρι να τρώει μόνος του δηλαδή τριών μηνών περίπου.Μπορεί να ανέβει η τιμή λίγο αλλά καλό θα είναι να τον δεις να μεγαλώνει να είναι καλά στην υγεία του και τότε τον παίρνεις.Εμπειρία δεν έχεις όπως και εγώ οπότε μην το διακινδυνεύσεις.Ρώτα αν μπορείς να τον κλείσεις και να τον πάρεις τότε.Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.Ένας ευσυνείδητος εκτροφέας δεν θα έδινε ένα μωρό σε ένα αρχάριο.


Το ρώτησα ήδη και είναι ΟΚ με το να τον κλείσω απο τώρα και να τον πάρω μόλις απογαλακτιστεί. Δεν ανέφερε κάτι για αύξηση τιμής, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το ρωτήσω κι αυτό!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Δεν ανέφερε κάτι για αύξηση τιμής, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το ρωτήσω κι αυτό!


Μην τον ρωτήσεις , μπορεί να μην το έχει σκευτεί και να του δόσεις εσύ την ιδέα   ::  .
Απλά περίμενε και αν σου τα αλλάξι πες του : Mα δεν αναφέρθηκε κάτι για αύξηση τιμής   ::  .

Πλάκα κάνω , ρώτα και αν σου πει για αυξήσεις πες του οτι θα πας στις Χριστουγεννιάτικες εκπτώσεις   ::  .

----------


## Antigoni87

*Μην τον ρωτήσεις , μπορεί να μην το έχει σκευτεί και να του δόσεις εσύ την ιδέα   .
Απλά περίμενε και αν σου τα αλλάξει πες του : Mα δεν αναφέρθηκε κάτι για αύξηση τιμής  * 

Μην το γελάς Κωνσταντίνε, δε χρειάζεται να το αναφέρει οπωσδήποτε! Θεωρώ πιο πιθανό, μιας και δεν το ανέφερε, να μη γίνει αύξηση, παρά να του το ξεφουρνίσει τελευταία στιγμή. γΓιατί με μια τέτοια κίνηση μπορεί ο πελάτης να μετανιώσει για την αγορά και να μείνει ο εκτροφέας με (εχμ) τον παπαγάλο στο χέρι.  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εντάξι και εγώ έτσι το είχα σκευτεί στην αρχή αλλά είπα οτι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό να το γράψω έτσι και το ανέφερα πλάγια   ::  .
Πάντως αν υπήρχε τρόπος να μάθει αν θα αλλάξει η τιμή χωρίς να το ρωτήσει έτσι χήμα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα .
Πρόσπάθησε να πεις (όταν θα συνενηθήτε)κάτι σαν : 350 είπαμε ?και αν σου πει κάτι άλλο ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωστα τελικα το πουλακι ειναι απο το εκτροφειο στη Ροδο ή απο καπου αλλου?
350 ευρω ειναι τρομερη τιμη γι'αυτο το πουλακι!!Με το καλο να σου ερθει!!!  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Ναι απο εκεί είναι!   ::  
Τον πέτυχα στο τηλέφωνο σήμερα και μου τα είπε. 
Μίλησα με τον ίδιο τον Κυριάκο ο οποίος μου μιλούσε αρκετή ώρα και ήταν πολύ ευγενικός και εξυπηρετικός. Απαντούσε σε κάθε ερώτηση και έλεγε και τα δικά του επιπλέον. Ταυτόχρονα ρωτούσε και τη γυναίκα του για ότι δεν θυμόταν (πχ πόσα ήταν ήδη κρατημένα κτλ) και τώρα περιμένω να μου στείλει φωτογραφίες των μωρών μέσω e-mail!   ::  

Κάνει αποστολές με καράβι, χαρτζιλικώνοντας τον λοστρόμο για να βάλει το πουλί στην καμπίνα και πας και το παίρνεις απο το λιμάνι. Δυχτυχώς δεν έμαθα ποιός πληρώνει τα μεταφορικά!   ::  

Καθώς μιλούσαμε πήγε και στο δωμάτιο να τα δεί και κουφάθηκα απο τις φωνές. Έχει τα μωρά όλα στο σπίτι να τα προσέχει και να τα ταΐζει. Συγκεκριμένα είπε πως δεν στέλνει πουλί που να μην είναι υγιές και "τέλειο" από όλες τις απόψεις και πως λόγω του ταΐσματος τα δικά του είναι αρνάκια!  "fullyhappy"

Άντε να δούμε...   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλή τύχη λοιπόν Κώστα   ::  , άντε και καλώςνατοδεκτείς   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

εγω που εχω δει δικο του πουλι σου επιβεβαιωνω οτι ηρθε τελειο!το μονο που δε μου αρεσε ειναι που οταν πηγαμε να το παρουμε με τον σπυρο κ τον αδερφο του κανεις δεν ζητησε να ταυτοποιησει τα στοιχεια του σπυρου για να του δωσουν το πουλακι!απλα τους ειπαμε αν μπορουμε να το παρουμε κ ειπε ναι...δηλαδη θα μπορουσε να το παρει ο οποιοσδηποτε!
Αν θελεις κανε του μια ερωτηση κ φυσικα εσυ να φτασεις νωρις στο λιμανι κ να προσπαθησεις να μπεις απο τους πρωτους στα δεματα!
Τα μεταφορικα δεν ειναι πολλα!για το ρινγνεκ του σπυρου ηταν 7 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα!!

----------


## thanasis76

καλημερα κι απο εμενα. χαιρομαι που θα παρεις blue crown conure και σου λεω οτι δεν θα το μετανιωσεις...
με εχει τρελανει κι εμενα , ειναι πανεξυπνο...
φαντασου οτι εγω το πηρα 9 μηνων , το εχω κανα μηνα σχεδον και ειναι τελειο, ηρεμο και προσπαθει πολυ κι απο μονο του να λεει λεξεις...  
οσο για την τιμη να πω οτι επιδη το εψαξα ειναι λογικη. ταισμενα στο χερι καπου εκει εχουν... εχουν πεσει οι τιμες απο τα 800-1000 που τα εβρισκαν πριν.....
οτνα ειχα μιλησει εγω με ροδο, το εδεινε 400 και ηταν 10 μερων, οποτε τωρα που σου λεει 1 μηνων ειναι ετσι.... και 350 ευρω ειναι οκ....
με το καλο να το κλεισεις και να το δεχθεις...
ρωησε τον μονο τι δαχτυλιδι θα φοραει, γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι προηγουμενης χρονιας... 
εκανες πολυ καλη επιλογη!!!!!!

----------


## oasis

τα μεταφορικα εσυ τα πληρωνεις ειναι 25 ευρω. καλο θα ηταν να εχει και δαχτυλιδι 2010. αφου ειναι μωρο οτι και να γραφει του 2010 θα ειναι αλλα καλο θα ειναι η ταυτοτητα μας να λέει παντα τα σωστα

----------


## Kostas297

Να τα τα μωράκια! Μου έστειλε αυτές τις δύο φωτογραφίες!

Ενώ όλα είναι της ίδιας "φουρνιάς", γιατί το ένα δείχνει μεγαλύτερο απο το άλλο;  
Μάλιστα τα 2 από τα 4 φαίνεται να έχουν μαύρο ράμφος ήδη! Καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

Δαχτυλίδια φοράνε όλα απο τις 10 ημέρες μου είπε! Το μικρό που κοιτάει σαν να χαμογελάει είναι τρέλα!   ::  

Τί λέτε; Parrotsmile δώσε τα φώτα σου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωστα ειναι φυσιλογικο να υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στα αδερφακια, καθως η αναπτυξη ειναι πολυ γρηγορη σε αυτη τη φαση της ζωης τους, τοσο που ακομα κ μεσα σε λιγες ωρες μπορει να αλλαξουν!Φαντασου εδω που προκειται για διαφορα τουλαχιστον 2 ημερων αναμεσα τους!!Δηλαδη το μεγαλυτερο με το μικροτερο εχουν 6 ημερες διαφορα τουλαχιστον!!
Τωρα για το ραμφος ας τα πει ο Κωνσταντινος καλυτερα που ειναι ειδημων επι του θεματος!!!!!!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Κώστα όμορφα τα μωρά και χαριτωμένα!!!
Σου είπε να διαλέξεις από τις φώτο και θα σου στείλει εκείνο????Δε πιστεύω να το πίστεψες αυτό????Αυτά γίνονται μόνο αν είσαι παρών..τα βλέπεις επιλέγεις ,το παίρνεις και φεύγεις... (πράγμα δύσκολο και συνήθως δεν επιτρέπουν να πηγαίνεις από κοντά)
Σου είπε οτι το δαχτυλίδι που φοράνε είναι του 2010???????

----------


## Kostas297

Δεν μου είπε του πότε είναι το δαχτυλίδι. Είπε μόνο πως τους τα φοράει στις 10 ημέρες. Δεν νομίζω να γράφει του 09 γιατί παραείναι μωρά αυτά.

 Όσο για το να διαλλέξω, το ρώτησα στο τελευταίο μου e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση. Και ψέματα να πει πως γίνεται, δε πειράζει, πειράζει? Στην τελική, όλα πανέμορφα είναι!  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vagelis76

Βρε αυτό είπα κι εγώ Κουκλιά ζωγραφιστά είναι!!!!!
Αν εσένα δε σε πειράζει σίγουρα δε πειράζει κι εμένα  ::   ::  
Όσο για το δαχτυλίδι που ρώτησα,απλή περιέργεια και ήθελα να διασταυρώσω λεγόμενα άλλων παιδιών που έχουν πάρει από εκεί.
Τελικά αποφάσισες το χαμογελαστό???????

----------


## Kostas297

Άν μπορώ τελικά να διαλλέξω, ΑΝΕΤΑ το χαμογελαστό!  "fullyhappy" 
Και το δίπλα του μ'αρέσει που κοιτάει καρφί την κάμερα αλλά το μικρούλι είναι για φάγωμα! (με την καλή έννοια  ::  )

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Να τα τα μωράκια! Μου έστειλε αυτές τις δύο φωτογραφίες!
> 
> Ενώ όλα είναι της ίδιας "φουρνιάς", γιατί το ένα δείχνει μεγαλύτερο απο το άλλο;  
> Μάλιστα τα 2 από τα 4 φαίνεται να έχουν μαύρο ράμφος ήδη! Καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;
> 
> Δαχτυλίδια φοράνε όλα απο τις 10 ημέρες μου είπε! Το μικρό που κοιτάει σαν να χαμογελάει είναι τρέλα!   
> 
> Τί λέτε; Parrotsmile δώσε τα φώτα σου!


Τι μου κάντε τώρα θυμήθηκα το Παρουλάκο μου όταν τον είδα μωρό.βέβαια ήταν ενός μηνός όταν τον έκλεισα και τον πήρα τριών όταν απογαλακτίστηκε και έτρωγε μόνος του.Πήγαινα στην Αθήνα και τον έβλεπα κάθε μήνα περίπου μέχρι να τον πάρω.Αυτά με το μαύρο ράμφος δεν είναι blue crown, αλλά μάλλον sun conure .Στα blue crown το ράμφος και το πάνω και το κάτω είναι κοκαλί και μετά το κάτω ράμφος στους πέντε μήνες αρχίζει να μαυρίζει μέχρι που γίνεται εντελώς μαύρο.Επί τη ευκαιρία να και ο Πάρης ενός μηνός.

----------


## Kostas297

Το τούμπανο με τα κλειστά μάτια είναι?! Φαίνεται πολύ πιο μεγαλο από αυτά που υποτίθεται πως είναι 1 μηνός.

Είπε πως έχει 4 blue και φαντάστηκα πως στη photo είναι και τα 4. 
Λες να μπερδεύτηκε; Αν όντως μόνο τα 2 μεγάλα είναι Blue, τότε τό'φαγα γιατί το μικρούλι έχει μαυριδερό ράμφος και μάλλον είναι sun.   :sad:  
Από τα δύο που έχουν κοκκάλινο ράμφος, το κάτω κάτω δεν φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου και σ'αυτό που είναι τέρμα πάνω το σχήμα του ράμφους του μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο σε σχέση με τα άλλα που έχουν μαύρο.. Έτσι είναι?

----------


## vicky_ath

Οχι βρε τι να πειραζει???Ολα κουκλακια ειναι!!!Κ απο τη στιγμη που δε θα εισαι εκει να δεις ποιο σου κανει περισσοτερο το "κλικ" ας στειλει αυτος οποιο θελει!Λογικα θα παρεις το μεγαλυτερο!
Οσο για το δαχτυλιδι, επειδη την Δευτερα κοιτουσαμε με το Σπυρο που πηρε το ρινγνεκ απο εκει, το δαχτυλιδι ειναι του 2010, οποτε κ το δικο σου αυτο θα φοραει!Βεβαια αφου θα παρεις τοσο μωρο, μικρη σημασια θα εχει για σενα...σωστα?Απλα θα ειναι η ταυτοτητα του!
Επισης επειδη σε προηγουμενο ποστ ειχες ρωτησει για τα μεταφορικα κ ειχα απαντησει οτι θυμομουν 7ευρω(απο τον Σπυρο παλι), τον ρωτησα τη Δευτερα κ μου ειπε οτι ηταν 20ευρω!Αρα με διορθωνω!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Το τούμπανο με τα κλειστά μάτια είναι?! Φαίνεται πολύ πιο μεγαλο από αυτά που υποτίθεται πως είναι 1 μηνός.
> 
> Είπε πως έχει 4 blue και φαντάστηκα πως στη photo είναι και τα 4. 
> Λες να μπερδεύτηκε; Αν όντως μόνο τα 2 μεγάλα είναι Blue, τότε τό'φαγα γιατί το μικρούλι έχει μαυριδερό ράμφος και μάλλον είναι sun.   
> Από τα δύο που έχουν κοκκάλινο ράμφος, το κάτω κάτω δεν φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου και σ'αυτό που είναι τέρμα πάνω το σχήμα του ράμφους του μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο σε σχέση με τα άλλα που έχουν μαύρο.. Έτσι είναι?


΄Δε νομίζω να μπερδεύτηκε τι έπρεπε να σου στείλει και τα τέσσερα τι θα άλλαζε;Αυτό με το ράμφος δεν βλέπω κάτι γιατί έχουν και τροφή επάνω τους.Σημαντικό είναι το επαναλαμβάνω να κάνεις σωστή συμφωνία και να το πάρεις μόλις έχει αρχίσει να τρώει μόνο του,αφού και το χρόνο δεν τον έχεις έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Kostas297

Ναι του το είπα αυτό εξ'αρχής και είναι οκ! Μόνο θέλει 100ευρώ μπροστά για να το κρατήσει κλεισμένο σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να το πάρει απο τώρα. Κανένα άλλο σχόλιο ή ερώτηση που θα έπρεπε να κάνω πριν προχωρήσω;

Vicky όντως 20 ευρώ είναι, τον ρώτησα κι εγώ! Ξέρεις σε τί του το έστειλε του Σπύρου γιατί εμένα μου είπε πως το στέλνουν σε κάποιο είδος κουτιού εκτός αν θέλω να δώσω άλλα 20 για να το βάλει σε "carrier" όπως είπε..

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν με το "carrier" εννοει κλουβι μεταφορας τοτε ναι, ετσι το εστειλε κ στο Σπυρο, αλλα δεν του εβαλε εξτρα χρεωση γι'αυτο!Κ ειμαι σιγουρη αυτη τη φορα γιατι αναρωτιομασταν οταν πηγαμε να το παρουμε με τι θα ειναι κ οταν ειδαμε το κλουβι μεταφορας χαρηκαμε κ μαλιστα λεγαμε οτι πηρε κ τζαμπα κλουβι μεταφορας που ειναι πολυ χρησιμο...

----------


## Kostas297

Μάλλον χαζομάρα έκανα που τον ρώτησα τότε!   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Λες ε?ισως...ειναι πολυ να του πεις οτι ενας φιλος που πηρε προσφατα απο εκει σου ειπε οτι δεν ειχε εξτρα χρεωση???

----------


## angelfarm

πολυ ωραια ειναι...!!!!αυτο με το μαυρο ειναι πιο γλυκουλι......και "συνεσταλμενο"  ::   ::   ::  μηπως να το ξανασκεφτεις...???
αυτα τα 20....40 ....ευρω βαλε αλλα τοσα και πηγαινε στη ροδο..........καλοκαιρακι .......1..μερα.....να μας φερεις και φωτο απο το εκτροφειο βρε παιδι..  ::   "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Kostas297

Σωστός ο Κωνσταντίνος, τελικά τα δύο μεσαία είναι Brown throated και Gold capped! Το πάνω και το κάτω είναι τα μόνα Blue Crown. Έστειλα ένα τελικό e-mail να μου επαναλάβει τις λεπτομέριες της συναλλαγής για να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι πως δεν παραλέιψαμε κάτι. Την ερώτηση για το κλουβί μεταφοράς θα την αφήσω προς το παρόν..

----------


## Kostas297

Μετά απο μία ώρα μετρημένη στο τηλέφωνο με την τράπεζα για να καταφέρω να κάνω τη συναλλαγή της προκαταβολής, η συμφωνία έκλεισε! Το μωρό είναι κρατημένο και θα το στείλουν μόλις απογαλακτιστεί!  ::   Υποθέτω μετά το καλοκαίρι..  ::  
 Ας ελπίσουμε να μην πάθει κανένα σοκ μόλις αφήσει το νησί κι έρθει στο καυσαέριο της Αθήνας!   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς να το δεχτείς!! Τώρα πια είναι δικό σου, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά! Φαντάζομαι την αγωνία σου  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Επιτέλους, μια βδομάδα μετά μου επιβεβαίωσε την προκαταβολή που κατέθεσα και περιμένω νέα του μόλις πλησιάσει η ώρα να μου το στείλει για να εχω έτοιμο κλουβί!   ::

----------


## Kostas297

Τέλος της βδομάδας έρχεται με Blue Star Ferry το μικρό!   ::  

Θα έχει κομμένα φτερά για αρχή και θα του λείπουν και κάνα δυό που πήραν για το τέστ DNA! Σε κάνα δυό βδομάδες θα ξέρουμε και το φύλο!  "fullyhappy"

----------

